# Can't flash bootloader



## flyinggerbil (Dec 16, 2011)

I have been attempting to return to stock via this tutorial (http://goo.gl/QTxNf) but keep getting an error message every time I attempt to flash the stock bootloader (error: cannot load 'bootloader-grouper-3.34.img'). I've tried to redownload the bootloader file several times and still have no luck getting the bootloader to flash. Any ideas?

I'm doing this on a mac, fyi...


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Is the bootloader.img in the same folder as your fastboot? If not, did you specify the correct dir?


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah we need more information here like nhat asked.


----------

